# Looking for subcontractors in Western Oakland County, MI



## snopro616 (Nov 22, 2005)

Looking for reliable subcontractors for jobs in Western Oakland County. Possibly some work within Wayne County (Westland/Livonia area).

Must have experiance and your own truck with plow. Please call Your Way Property Services at 248-676-8508.


----------



## Keith_480231 (Jul 13, 2004)

*Subs*

Always interested in extra work. The company I will be working with will be in those area's and is always interested in more work. Let me know and I will have someone contact you a.s.a.p. Thanks a lot! E-mail me at [email protected] or PM here.


----------



## Keith_480231 (Jul 13, 2004)

*Sub work*

 Hey just was wondering if you were still looking to sub-out work. The company I am working with is always looking for more work e-mail me back at [email protected] or pm me here and I will get in contack with you thanks!:waving: Says you have chosen not to receive pm's?


----------

